# GSPPier----9/8/09



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

GSPPier----Good Fishing---9/8/09<DIV class=post-text>Got to the Pier early this morning---pretty much like yesterday---the action was steady and someone almost always had a fish on. Unlike yesterday the end of the pier wasnt as crouded---a person had room to fish. Everyone was working together--helping each other get theyer fish in. Some of the Pier Pros were even offering much needed fishing tips and advise to some of the less informed. That kind of PR money cant buy. Still no King for me---next week maybe---Got Hot--Home--Bath--Take the Wife to Walmart--Spend Money--Big Ice Tea--Nap Time....BT66 
http://basstracker66.multiply.com
</DIV>


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report as always. I went down there on sunday ( 9-6 ) evening but the pier was so packed i guess for labor day weekend that I went to alabama point. Hand a great time and caught some nice blues to give away. I sure hope the pier clears out some so i can head down there.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont give up on the pier---it will get better---soon a lot of the people will leave.....BT66


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Just so ya know, I appreciate the report. I don't get down often, but I like to know what's going on.

Maybe this weekend...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Great report! It is always good to hear when some of the better experienced guys are giving tips! Hang in there it will happen!


----------

